# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  επισκευη ενιςχυτη

## vlahoskwn

γεια σας
ξερετε κανεναν τεχνικο που να επισκευαζει sansui ενισχιτες;

----------


## leosedf

Έκανες τις ερωτήσεις σου στο howtofixit. Οδηγίες μπορείς να βρεις και στο www.xo.gr τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι θα μπορούσαν να σε βοηθήσουν άλλο?
Το θέμα θα διαγραφεί μιας και δεν ανήκει ούτε εδώ αλλά ούτε και πουθενά αλλού.

----------

